# Anyone want to get in on the next promotion?



## ForestExotics (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone want to get in on the next promotion? We will work with someone in this forum to post up a tortoise on www.reptilestation.com for the starting bid $1.00 no reserve he/she will ship out the tortoise to the winning highest bidder. We will cover the shipping cost and value of the tortoise if sold under the value. If anyone is interested in running a promotion PM me you must be a reputable user here. If anyone has registred here on www.tropicalfishauction.com and verified thier account there I will verifiy your account on www.reptilestation.com just send me a pm or email the admin at the site.


----------



## hali (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry to sound pesimistic (i'm only a newbie) but surley that is not good practice - poor tortoise could be sold to anyone who cannot care for it properly!


----------



## ForestExotics (Jun 15, 2011)

hali said:


> sorry to sound pesimistic (i'm only a newbie) but surley that is not good practice - poor tortoise could be sold to anyone who cannot care for it properly!



It may not sound like good practice. It's just like any where else Petco, Petland, llreptile, Even reptile shows etc... People buy animals all the time who cannot care for it or think they can care for it. Even get tired of the animal and no longer want it. You know what I mean?


----------

